# PC config



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 13, 2010)

whats the main difference between these boards 
1. GA-X58A-UD5
2. GA-EX58-UD5
am not able to find even going through them on website, and also whats the price difference.


I had posted the same at basic guide to purchase new system thread, however that thread is having problems, as the posts are not reflected, even after submitting, so had to start a new thread.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2010)

> whats the main difference between these boards
> 1. GA-X58A-UD5
> 2. GA-EX58-UD5
> am not able to find even going through them on website, and also whats the price difference.


GA-X56A-UD5 is the updated version of GA-EX58-UD5 with* SATA3 and USB 3.0 support. *It has the newest Marvell *SE9128 high speed SATA3 *storage interface and *NEC SuperSpeed USB 3.0.*
Other configurations are almost same for both the mobo like 3 Way Crossfire/SLi support, Tripple channel 2100 DDR3 memory controller, Dual Bios utility, Onboard Debug LED display etc.
In Audio front GA-X56A-UD5 has *108dB SNR ALC889 HD* audio whereas GA-EX58-UD5 has *106dB SNR ALC889A *HD audio. So Audio performance for HD audio is slightly better in the X58A board.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 13, 2010)

@Cilus, bro thank you for clarification,

I have selected these components-

 1.   [FONT=&quot]CPU – i7 920
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]2. M/B-   GIGABYTE – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GA-EX58/[FONT=&quot][/FONT]GA-EX58[FONT=&quot]A-UD5[/FONT][/FONT]
3.   [FONT=&quot]CHASSIS- Coolermaster HAF 932( any cheaper with similar features would be great otherwise I would go for it)
4.[/FONT]  MEMORY      – DDR3 – 8-12 GB 1066/1336/1600 MZ
5.  [FONT=&quot]CPU COOLER - Coolermaster Hyper N620/[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot][URL="*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5593"]Coolermaster V8 
6. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]GPU -Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE (Game Edition) 
7.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]PSU - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1000W 
8. HDD - 2x 1tb sgt/WD[/FONT][/URL]

please suggest where am i going wrong or missing some thing, with latest possible prices.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2010)

@ azaad_shri75

Hi buddy

First and foremost *Awesome config* .

The haf 932 is a great and feature rich cabby but also take a look at lancool dragonlord.
5850 is a great card but i strongly suggest that you wait for Nvidia *FERMI*and if initial hype is bit true you'll get an even greater deal and even sli in future.If not then 5850 still rocks.

Instead of getting two 1tb hdds opt for one and if possible go for an *ssd *atleast the 80gb model.You can save a bit of cash by going for the cm690 cabby.

It totally depends on you and again your rig is *FANATASTIC*.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

@ az_aad_shri75

Hi buddy

First and foremost *Awesome config* .

The haf 932 is a great and feature rich cabby but also take a look at lancool dragonlord.
5850 is a great card but i strongly suggest that you wait for Nvidia *FERMI* and if initial hype is bit true you'll get an even greater deal and even sli in future.If not then 5850 still rocks.

Instead of getting two 1tb hdds opt for one and if possible go for an *ssd *atleast the 80gb model.You can save a bit of cash by going for the cm690 cabby.

It totally depends on you and again your rig is *FANATASTIC*._


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2010)

@ az_aad_shri75

Hi buddy

First and foremost *Awesome config* .

The haf 932 is a great and feature rich cabby but also take a look at lancool dragonlord.
5850 is a great card but i strongly suggest that you wait for Nvidia *FERMI* and if initial hype is bit true you'll get an even greater deal and even sli in future.If not then 5850 still rocks.

Instead of getting two 1tb hdds opt for one and if possible go for an *ssd *atleast the 80gb model.You can save a bit of cash by going for the cm690 cabby.

It totally depends on you and again your rig is *FANATASTIC*._

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

@ az_aad_shri75

Hi buddy

First and foremost *Awesome config* .

The haf 932 is a great and feature rich cabby but also take a look at lancool dragonlord.
5850 is a great card but i strongly suggest that you wait for Nvidia *FERMI* and if initial hype is bit true you'll get an even greater deal and even sli in future.If not then 5850 still rocks.

Instead of getting two 1tb hdds opt for one and if possible go for an *ssd *atleast the 80gb model.You can save a bit of cash by going for the cm690 cabby.

It totally depends on you and again your rig is *FANATASTIC*._

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

@ az_aad_shri75

Hi buddy

First and foremost *Awesome config* .

The haf 932 is a great and feature rich cabby but also take a look at lancool dragonlord.
5850 is a great card but i strongly suggest that you wait for Nvidia *FERMI* and if initial hype is bit true you'll get an even greater deal and even sli in future.If not then 5850 still rocks.

Instead of getting two 1tb hdds opt for one and if possible go for an *ssd *atleast the 80gb model.You can save a bit of cash by going for the cm690 cabby.

It totally depends on you and again your rig is *FANATASTIC*._


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 14, 2010)

@vickybat thanks for your comments, however cant go for ssd as I need huge storage for music production and mixing, any link or pics of _lancool dragonlord and its price please.
_


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2010)

@ azaad_shri75

Buddy below are the links to lian-li lancool pc-k62 dragonlord cabby

1.*www.techspot.com/review/191-lianli-lancool-k62-k56/
2.*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2935/lancool_dragon_lord_pc_k62_advanced_mid_tower_case/index.html

For prices contact thunder.02dragon a forum member runs exodus pc.You can visit www.exoduspc.in but it isnt updated yet.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @Cilus, bro thank you for clarification,
> 
> I have selected these components-
> 
> ...


[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot;]
> 2. M/B-   GIGABYTE – [/FONT][FONT=&quot;]GA-EX58/GA-EX58[FONT=&quot;]A-UD5[/FONT][/FONT]


X58A it is. For SATA 3 and USB 3 support.


> 3.   [FONT=&quot;]CHASSIS- Coolermaster HAF 932( any cheaper with similar features would be great otherwise I would go for it)
> [/FONT]


Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62, I think.


> [FONT=&quot;]4.[/FONT]  MEMORY      – DDR3 – 8-12 GB 1066/1336/1600 MZ


G-Skill is a good brand AFAIK.


> 5.  [FONT=&quot;]CPU COOLER - Coolermaster Hyper N620/[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot;]Coolermaster V8 [/FONT]


Look for the Noctua nh-u12p se2 @ 3750, comes with 2 fans bundled and also is of superior build quality compared to the TRUE 120. Else, better, look for the Prolimatech Megahalems or Prolimatech Mega Shadow. Both are better, but to me the Noctua is the most VFM. [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]


> [FONT=&quot;] 6. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot;]GPU -Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE (Game Edition)
> [/FONT]


Excellent choice. 16.5k max.


> [FONT=&quot;]7.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot;]PSU - [/FONT][FONT=&quot;]Coolermaster Real Power Pro 1000W [/FONT]


Alternatives: Seasonic M12D 750W, Corsair TX750W. In all honesty, your system does not need a 1000 watter PSU, unless you are planning on a crossfire setup, with everything OCed to the max.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


> [FONT=&quot;] 8. HDD - 2x 1tb sgt/WD[/FONT]


2xWD 1TB Black, model 1001FALS @ 11k.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 14, 2010)

^ not to my liking looks like a server chassis

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

@Krow, thanks bro,Noctua nh-u12p se2 @ 3750, is it easily available,
and what about corsair dominator rams
and seeig the present costs I am thinking to limit with 6gb ram in tri channel with cooler fan,
cabinet k-62 not to my liking,
any other suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 14, 2010)

Look @ antec 900 or 1200 cases....'

They r one of their kind..!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2010)

@ azaad_shri75

That's a personal choice but lancool series give excellent cooling and is well ventilated.It's gonna look cool after you add some led's including fans.Thunder.02dragon has posted some pics along with 5870 in the latest purchase section so you can take a look.

Regarding Ram go for the dominators in triple channel config in 6gb as bloomfield i7 supports it.

For cpu cooler look at coolermaster hyper212 plus.

Cabinet is a personal choice so your earlier selection was pretty good too.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 14, 2010)

OK thanks for all the inputs, am going with cm haf 932 chassis, and dorminator corsair ram -Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D 6GB Kit or cheaper one - xms -Corsair TR3X6G - 1333C9 6GB Kit.
are there any chance of intel slashing prices in near future.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2010)

@ azaad_shri75

The dominator would be ideal for overclocking and if you gonna oc like crazy then go for them.In stock they will perform slightly better owing to their faster clocks but not that much of a difference in real world and the xms also can be overclocked.

If you want to save a bit of cash not necessarily sacrificing performance then stick with xms or else go all out with the dominator.

I think the lga 1366 or 1156 i7's,the former in your case wont get a price reduction unless their performance is matched by its competitor(AMD).So its unlikely that the i7 920 probably the top selling model will get a reduction any time soon.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @Krow, thanks bro,Noctua nh-u12p se2 @ 3750, is it easily available


Yes, with www.theitwares.com. They have a deal regarding the same on TE.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 18, 2010)

what are the best street prices.......
as here
cpu - 14k
m/b -n/a
cabby- 9.6-9.7k
psu - 14k
ram - corsair - n/a


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @Cilus, bro thank you for clarification,
> 
> I have selected these components-
> 
> ...



Sir...
WHY, are you going for a 1000W PSU. Will you connect a blow torch along with your system to the PSU...?  Even if you OC like hell (all components) and want over head you should never cross 550W. To play super save go for TX650. Stop here for PSU. You have plans for Crossfire in the future...THEN go 850W. 1000W is way to much. 

You really want a full ATX....the HAF 932 is nice. If you are ready to re-think, how but lessening the budgets for the cabinet, and the PSU (hope you do this, 1000W is way to much), and get a HD5870...? With i7/X58/HD5870 you will have the fastest gaming rig possible on the planet as of now...?

Now what you say to that...?....!...?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 19, 2010)

^ bro, I dont know much of power consumption, I appreciate your suggestions, which are very valuable, as I had discussed some time back that, this rig would be used for music production and mixing, I would be adding another 6gb ram, I thought that 850W would suffice, however to be on safe side I selected 1000W PSU, rest waiting for your inputs including possible street prices.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

and I feel 5870 is very costly for me.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2010)

^^
Then your rig is fine. Go for the 550W Corsair....and no need for an OEM HSF. Since you will not OC...

1. i7 920 : 14145.00
2. GIGABYTE – GA-EX58/GA-EX58A-UD5 : 17425.00
3. Coolermaster HAF 932  : 8992.00
4. Corsair TR3X6G - 1333C9 6GB Kit : 8405.00
5. PowerColor HD5850 1GB DDR5 : 16144.00
6. Corair CMPSU-550VX : 5565.00
7.WDC 1TB S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive x 1 : 4948

---------- Post added 20-01-2010 at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was 19-01-2010 at 11:19 PM ----------

By the way..if this is for music production and mixing, why such a powerful GPU..?? What about a Sound card..??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 20, 2010)

^ thank you for updates,
Gpu for playing games- keeping future in mind.
I have M-Audio's Delta 1010LT sound card, Roland's work station keyboard and M-audio's BX8a Studio Monitor Speakers(pair)

do you think 550W psu is sufficient, as would be needing more hdds min 2x1tb, if necessary add more in future and add more 6gb ram.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------

I live in a very hot area,oem hsu should be a help,
and some good ergonomic k/b and mouse for 2-3k max.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^
> do you think 550W psu is sufficient, as would be needing more hdds min 2x1tb, if necessary add more in future and add more 6gb ram.



VX550W is enuf....
& buy 4GB RAM...& use the saved money to  buy HD5870


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 20, 2010)

@ azaad:

well, sorry for joining the discussion late..lol..

hmm, now until and unless u dnt intend to put 2 more GPUs (bringing the total number to 3), then u do not need a 1000W PSU 

a Corsair or a Tagan 700+ W PSU is more than enough to power 2 GPUs and 6 Modules of RAM (not tat RAMs need such raw power as compared to GPU)

also, since u are into music production and mixing, y u need such a beast of a card as in 5850..?? its used only for heavy gaming (not tat im complaining..lol..) 

PS: i never complain/nag abt RAMs and GPUs being bigger n more beast(ier)... 

instead get a gr8 (not better, but a gr8) sound card, Asus Xonar..

Also, wich area u live in..?? South India..??

nevertheless, irrespective of where ever u live, do get this CPU cooler ---> * *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3022   
*

its really gr8 in performance, even better than T.R.U.E 120 rev. C (short for Thermal Right Ultra Extreme)
-----------

hmm. wat else is left....ok, about the cabinet, well, HAF 932 is a beast of a Cabinet, its really huge..lol...

Its NOT the size of the cabinet tat matters (not tat much) as compared to tha air circulation in and around it.....so if u are planning to reduce the cost there, get a CoolerMaster CM 690, here is the link to my rig:
*
1.) *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397
*
and this with extra Fans (at the TOP, LEDs see reply #168) *
2.) *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118889&page=6
*
--------------

*Plz mods, merge this thread with the Official Core i7 thread here ---> *
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397*

(hey , OP, i hope u wont mind tat).. 

-----------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ thank you for updates,
> Gpu for playing games- keeping future in mind.
> I have M-Audio's Delta 1010LT sound card, Roland's work station keyboard and M-audio's BX8a Studio Monitor Speakers(pair)
> 
> ...



*PSU:*
Man, for the last time, 550W is more than enough for you. One HDD takes about 10-12W, and one RAM module is not more than 5 watts. So if you add an additional HDD platter, and 3 more sticks of 2 GB each = 10+5(3) = 25W. If you are still in doubt then you can use this link. Plug in your hypothetical hardware, and get a rating.  I doubt your peak power requirement will ever cross 350W. That leaves you with 200W, sitting there. Imagine if you got a 800W or 1000W supply. 

*Link to power calculator:*
*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

*OEM HSF:*
If you are not going to OC, then the stock Intel one is just fine. Even if you live on the SUN, and you do not OC, then stock Intel is just fine. Though if you have disposable income at hand, and want to throw 2.5-3K extra into the mix, then you can get it. Not sure, from where this notion has gotten into your head, to get an OEM HSF. Its for extreme users only. Like I have my CPU running at 4 Ghz vs the vanilla rating of 2.8 Ghz or was it 2.6 Ghz (cannot even remember now). I am pushing a lot of vCore in there, so it will get heated up, that is why I deployed an OEM HSF. You need not. Choice is yours. 



KaranTh85 said:


> VX550W is enuf....
> & buy 4GB RAM...& use the saved money to  buy HD5870



*Karan*, please can you explain me the maths and/or logic you are suggesting. 

1. Azad should use 6GB cause his board is optimized for Tri-Channel. So he needs 3 modules or 6 modules. 2 x 3 DIMMs makes absolute sense. 

2. If he buys 4GB RAM -- suppose --- will he really save or generate the extra cash he need for the HD5870. 

1. PowerColor HD5870 1GB DDR5 : 24000.00
2.  PowerColor HD5850 1GB DDR5 : 16144.00
3. 4GB DDR3 : Corsair TW3X4G-1333C9 4GB Kit : 6510.00
4. 6GB DDR3 :Corsair TR3X6G - 1333C9 6GB Kit : 8405.00

*So now:*
Money needed for HD5870 = (1) - (2) = 7856.00
Money available if 6GB not purchased = (4) - (3) = 1890.00

And 7856 <> 1890. So please be realistic and mature, when posting suggestions here. Of the bat comments and suggestions add no value.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 20, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ azaad:
> 
> well, sorry for joining the discussion late..lol..
> 
> ...



nope, I wont mind that

and regarding sound card, you might have overlooked my previous post, I already have a professional sound card, which has 10 outputs and 10 inputs, and the card like the one you mentioned are not used or not serve my purpose,

and again gpu is for gaming we love playing games also
and I want that huge cabinet

@asigh,

its not a notion, just a query, because my aging present intel system makes lot of noise with little load( might be wrong)
in that case my present CM 600W extreme( wrong choice a year back) should suffice for my rig, I dont have any disposable income  ........
dont want to make silly mistakes again and again, this would be my third system in just six years or so........

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

and thanks for saving some bucks almost half of what for psu i have selected
and what about keyboard and mouse.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @asigh,
> 
> its not a notion, just a query, because my aging present intel system makes lot of noise with little load( might be wrong)
> in that case my present CM 600W extreme( wrong choice a year back) should suffice for my rig, I dont have any disposable income  ........
> ...



Believe me, the Corsair 550W is enough. That is a solid PSU. Will you get the OEM HSF...?

Keyboard and mouse. Well, just walk into any shop pick it up. They hardly cost that much. In 1K you can get both. Decent. Nothing special I can recommend here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jan 20, 2010)

HAF 932 is good cooling case , but the Dust flow much for every 2 days u need to clean inside - there are no filters in 932 on top and side 

for now a days HD 58XX series GPU's u can have Corsair VX550 is more than enough 

*AZAAD 
*

If u need need full tower case then these are following - If dust is no problem u will clean every 2 days then Go for HAF 932 if not get Thermaltake Armor+


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 20, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> HAF 932 is good cooling case , but the Dust flow much for every 2 days u need to clean inside - there are no filters in 932 on top and side
> 
> for now a days HD 58XX series GPU's u can have Corsair VX550 is more than enough
> 
> ...



cabby is cool however about 3k more than haf 932, any full tower with similar features less than 7k or below10k max?


@asigh ok, then would see after using the rig on full capacity, if it requires oem hsf


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> nevertheless, irrespective of where ever u live, do get this CPU cooler ---> * *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3022
> *
> 
> its really gr8 in performance, even better than T.R.U.E 120 rev. C (short for Thermal Right Ultra Extreme)


Okay, I agree that the Megahalems and Mega Shadow beat the TRUE, but look at the cost difference between a Noctua (mentioned earlier by me) and the Megahalems. Noctua comes with two fans for 3.8k and is better than TRUE in terms of VFM, build quality and performance. Megahalems is for 4k without the fans. Add a couple of good fans and it becomes 5k, a price for which one could get the Corsair H50 liquid cooler.  Hence, the Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 is a much more sensible buy.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> cabby is cool however about 3k more than haf 932, any full tower with similar features less than 7k or below10k max?
> 
> 
> @asigh ok, then would see after using the rig on full capacity, if it requires oem hsf




The HAF 932 is a beauty get that. I bang my head day and night, why I did not get it. A Full - ATX is much better then a mid tower like my CM690. So much more space a full ATX has. 

Ya, run you system with stock. If you temperatures are stable and decent, forget the OEM HSF. Yes, do not buy it initially.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry to dig old post, however I calculated power supply need from CM site it says I would be needing 481W-*in.coolermaster.com/support/psu_calculator.php

and at overclocking it says 606W-*in.coolermaster.com/support/psu_calculator.php

so regarding VX550 is sufficient or not - is again a doubt---please dont be angry at me


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2010)

^^
What all did you plug into the fields. I put in my fields (with the 4GHZ processor OC) and my Xfire, and the 5 fans + fan controller. (At 100% load). I am only at 505W. How did you manage 606W, with your components much more efficient than mine. 

*Here is the screen shot.*
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/1746/cmpower.jpg

Now I did the same thing for you. Except changed the CPU (and OC) ,VGA, and put on 1 HDD along with 3 sticks of DDR3 RAM. 

*Here is the screen shot.*
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/8956/cmpowerazad.jpg

You only reach 470W. A 550W is more than enough. No system will draw 100% ever. Ya, unless you run Linpack and Furmark and OCCT and memtest all at once (God help you).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 3, 2010)

^ bro thanks again for being patient with me, I used 6 ram sticks and 4 hdds and extra 2 pci cards, thats it.........rest being same


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2010)

^^
Ya..comes to ~608W (CPU TDP 100%). Mm..interesting. Get a TX650. 

1xPCI = 15W
1xDIMM = 5W
1xHDD = 10W.

*Extras:*
= 15(2) + 5(3) + 10(3)
= 30 + 15 + 30
= 75W

Total = 572W (CPU TDP 85%)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 3, 2010)

so TX650W would be better choice ? whats the aprox price ? and hope its a sturdy and reliable for long run?

Thanks again.

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

and whats the specific difference between TX and HX series?


----------



## asingh (Feb 3, 2010)

HX = modular.

TX650 is around : 6930
It is sturdy and robust. I run my Xfire on it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 4, 2010)

^ ok got it, performance wise both are same I assume.


----------



## asingh (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya..same. 650W gives you 30 more Watts. You seem to need it.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: PC Config-Finalised*

1, cpu - i7 930
2, M/B - GA X58A -UD3R/UD5
3,cabby- CM-HAF-932
4,Ram-Corsair -TR3X6G1600C9-6GB Kit
5,PSU - Corsair -TX750
6,HDD - WD Caviar Black -1TB(2 if budget permits)
7,GPU - Sapphire HD5850 1 GB DDR5
8, any full sized decent K/B & Mouse
9, 22"-24" Full HD Monitor ( please suggest any VFM, yet not compromising       on features and good warranty) 

am starting the procuring process next month - please add any missing components are any other suggestions


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: PC Config-Finalised*



azaad_shri75 said:


> 1, cpu - i7 930
> 2, M/B - GA X58A -UD3R/UD5
> 3,cabby- CM-HAF-932
> 4,Ram-Corsair -TR3X6G1600C9-6GB Kit
> ...



why TX750? better get a slightly lower wattage PSU & invest rest of the money in getting the additional HDD or 24" LCD.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ 650W was surely needed to me and there is no much price difference in 650 and 750W one so am going for it, I can buy lcd giving a couple of months gap till then I can use my present 19" lcd.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ 650W was surely needed to me and there is no much price difference in 650 and 750W one so am going for it, I can buy lcd giving a couple of months gap till then I can use my present 19" lcd.



oh yes. but why you not going for Modular PSU? HAF 932 & regular PSU? Modular wil suite it much more.

1 more thing, not suggestion though: 2 X HD5750 1Gb in crossfire wil cost 16.5k.
                                                  1 X HD5850 1Gb cost 15.8k. 

how much wil be the performance difference? is it worth the Rs.700?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ here there is lot of cost variation, no problem I will route the cables well, 
have no idea of performance of 5750 cards, and I dont want to cross fire as I need that pci slot for sound card(pro card delta 1010lt from M-Audio),for which this system would be mainly used and in between games for relaxation and time wasting


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2010)

yea right ^ +1

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

also no PSU gives 100percent amount of power according to the rating mostly 70% + then 80% + and ultimately 90.....


----------

